# I won!!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

today I won the midwest archery championship!! I shot against the shooter of the year, and he actually tied me, at 293, but I had 9-11's, and he only had 5! my scores were,

9-11's
13-10s
8-8s

(im sure if Dylan was there I would have gotten my arse whooped :wink:


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats! Nice lookin' trophy too! Now with those scores you can't make up excuses as to why you miss a buck this year!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha thanks Ben! I sure hope I dont miss :embara: haha


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

nice dude!!! congratz!!! and don't say that, because sometimes i'm on fire, sometimes i'm not!! but i always shoot adult stakes, not youth... so maybe that's why i seem off, cause i misjudge a yard or so. lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha thanks Dylan! I am gonna start shooting adult stake again, the only reason I did youth is cause I wanted to have as much help as possible.. remember.. I have only done archery for 11 months


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha thanks clint! I am gonna start shooting adult stake again, the only reason I did youth is cause I wanted to have as much help as possible.. remember.. I have only done archery for 11 months


i'm not clint  haha and yeah! i know what ya mean!


----------



## bftfive0 (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats Awsome job


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i'm not clint  haha and yeah! i know what ya mean!


damn it.. I did that on my first opening page.. why the hell do I keep doing that.. sorry Dylan.. haha


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it's all good Ben!


----------



## SharpStik (Apr 1, 2011)

Comgrats


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks sharp!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice!!!!! Congrats man!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks snapper!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job Ben.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice shooting, Thats an awesome trophy.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Great job!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks daisy!! :hug:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks Zach


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

good shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks blake!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, keep it up!

I went to a 3d shoot for our CrossHeirs minstry and I shot a 194 in the bowhunter class but the winner had a 218 and that was a 20 target course, and idk what any of the other teens shot, but I felt like I did pretty good, I had 2 5's though, there were 2 shots that I misjudged that were 35-40 yards so I shot low, but other than that I had a good bit of 10's and 12's, I think I had 7 or 8 12's.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks clint! if your ever up north give me a heads up we can go shoot somewhere! and I think that is good, why was it a 20 target course tho?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

cool, great job!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it was a 20 target course, and I think the guy with a 218 cheated, since my dad said he was watching him and he was all over the place on a few shots.
I think the closest I'll be from u is in Ohio, unless someone up there wants us to put on a 3-d shoot.
I thought I did pretty good, I know if I had replaced those 2 5's that I misjudged with 10's or 12's I would have been pretty close to winning.


outdoorsman3 said:


> thanks clint! if your ever up north give me a heads up we can go shoot somewhere! and I think that is good, why was it a 20 target course tho?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think it would bee a good time if me you and dylan went down to the ASA shoot in southern illinois!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya it was a 20 target course, and I think the guy with a 218 cheated, since my dad said he was watching him and he was all over the place on a few shots.
> I think the closest I'll be from u is in Ohio, unless someone up there wants us to put on a 3-d shoot.
> I thought I did pretty good, I know if I had replaced those 2 5's that I misjudged with 10's or 12's I would have been pretty close to winning.


it's not hard to shoot 18 up on a 20 target course... especially if you're doing good!!! you can have a few 8's in there, and still shoot up, it's when you start getting into the 30-50 up range when you start to wonder.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think it would bee a good time if me you and dylan went down to the ASA shoot in southern illinois!


yeah!! i won a shoot i shot a few weekends ago, in the men's open division.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

everybody wants to be me,hahaha lol JUST KIDDING, I dont know who would want to be me hahaha!
I'm just starting to get really serious into 3-d, but I love shooting 3-d.


outdoorsman3 said:


> damn it.. I did that on my first opening page.. why the hell do I keep doing that.. sorry Dylan.. haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya if I didnt have those 2 5's I would have been a few up. and keep in mind I was shooting a true bowhunting rig, no magnifying lens, no 2 foot long stabilizers or side bars, no fatboys, just a plain Monster with axis FMJ's and an HHA. but once hunting season gets close to being donw I will put my Fatboys back through my Monster and put the HHA back on it since I am getting a 5 pin for my Monster for hunting which should be here soon, either that or a Sword Trident hunter 5 pin, since the whole sight ring can move on the marks so my bottom pin can 'float' from 70 to whatever distance I want it to go. and I think I want to get a Monster 7 or another M6.7 for 3-d only.

and yes, when u misjudge on those farther shots it can come back and kick you in the but, and I also shoot with the adults if I didnt say it before.


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> it's not hard to shoot 18 up on a 20 target course... especially if you're doing good!!! you can have a few 8's in there, and still shoot up, it's when you start getting into the 30-50 up range when you start to wonder.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya if I didnt have those 2 5's I would have been a few up. and keep in mind I was shooting a true bowhunting rig, no magnifying lens, no 2 foot long stabilizers or side bars, no fatboys, just a plain Monster with axis FMJ's and an HHA. but once hunting season gets close to being donw I will put my Fatboys back through my Monster and put the HHA back on it since I am getting a 5 pin for my Monster for hunting which should be here soon, either that or a Sword Trident hunter 5 pin, since the whole sight ring can move on the marks so my bottom pin can 'float' from 70 to whatever distance I want it to go. and I think I want to get a Monster 7 or another M6.7 for 3-d only.
> 
> and yes, when u misjudge on those farther shots it can come back and kick you in the but, and I also shoot with the adults if I didnt say it before.


setup has nothing to do with it, i have shot just as high of scores with my pse with a DISH and an HHA on it.. but yeah, i'm decent at judging, i hope i can keep it together for the vortex on saturday..


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, I am generally good at judging distance, especially in a treestand, but not all the time, but I am def. going back to my FatBoys after deer season since I had a few shots where if I had a Fatboys it would have been a 12 instead of a 10.

I am thinking of trading my Z7 for another Monster 6.7. a guy here on archery talk is selling a 60# black riser camo limb one for $550 with flo yellow and red strings, yellow dampers, focus grip, and a limb driver pro rest and he wants to trade for a Z7, I think I may offer him a trade since I like my Z7, but I like my Monster better since it shoots almost as smooth and is more accurate and is faster as well while being more accurate, and this guy allready has 27" mods on it.


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> setup has nothing to do with it, i have shot just as high of scores with my pse with a DISH and an HHA on it.. but yeah, i'm decent at judging, i hope i can keep it together for the vortex on saturday..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, I am generally good at judging distance, especially in a treestand, but not all the time, but I am def. going back to my FatBoys after deer season since I had a few shots where if I had a Fatboys it would have been a 12 instead of a 10.
> 
> I am thinking of trading my Z7 for another Monster 6.7. a guy here on archery talk is selling a 60# black riser camo limb one for $550 with flo yellow and red strings, yellow dampers, focus grip, and a limb driver pro rest and he wants to trade for a Z7, I think I may offer him a trade since I like my Z7, but I like my Monster better since it shoots almost as smooth and is more accurate and is faster as well while being more accurate, and this guy allready has 27" mods on it.


I say do it. sounds like a... DEAL!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, I am generally good at judging distance, especially in a treestand, but not all the time, but I am def. going back to my FatBoys after deer season since I had a few shots where if I had a Fatboys it would have been a 12 instead of a 10.
> 
> I am thinking of trading my Z7 for another Monster 6.7. a guy here on archery talk is selling a 60# black riser camo limb one for $550 with flo yellow and red strings, yellow dampers, focus grip, and a limb driver pro rest and he wants to trade for a Z7, I think I may offer him a trade since I like my Z7, but I like my Monster better since it shoots almost as smooth and is more accurate and is faster as well while being more accurate, and this guy allready has 27" mods on it.



I have to ask, are you all gun-ho on speed?? do really want something fast?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, speeds fun for a while but to me smooth drawing (I'm talking slow-bow smooth, the speed bow "smooth") trumps speed in most cases. I used to love my 101st till I got my Sentinel. It's slow but I don't really care. It's fast enough and is definitely more quiet and enjoyable to shoot than the airborne. I didn't realize how much interest I had lost in shooting until I got my Sentinel...it's just that much more enjoyable to shoot. 

And back to the original subject...Congrats outdoorsman3!


----------

